# Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium [Blu-ray] review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61e4X4Pmv8L._AA240_.jpg[/img]*Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium, Blu-ray DVD*

Yesterday my wife, the our 5 girls and myself sat down to watch this movie and given some of the reviews I had read previously I was not sure what I was in for. To my surprise I enjoyed this movie very much.

Dustin Hoffman did a fantastic job in this flick and really played his part. The storyline was creative and flowed nicely. I hate reading reviews about good movies are about so I wont spoil it by going into details.

The video quality: :4.5stars: The special effects were above average and the BluRay really shines in this regard. The color was rich and vibrant and was obviously made this way to enhance the look of the toy store.

Sound: :5stars: This was one of the most enjoyable movies for the audio for me. The DTS Master audio 5.1 mix was superb and the use of the surround channels was used to its fullest.
The really big surprise was the music score. This is one of those movies that the music really enhances the viewing experience and was really used well. I honestly can say that it is one of the richest soundtracks that I have heard in a long time.
The lows were strong but not overwhelming and the movie was a nice constant volume without too much blowing you away.

My overall impressions are its a must have for your collection particularly if you have kids. I would say that this movies video quality was among the best I have seen so far for a BluRay disc.
The extra features on the disc were fairly typical and dont really add much to the movie but I rarely look at the extras anyhow. :T


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

My family loved this one too. Great for a family movie night especially if your kids like funny movies.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Interesting,..."To my surprise I enjoyed this movie very much." In what way? When I saw the previews for this I thought it was gonna be a real stinker. So maybe you can help me decide to watch it :dontknow: 

I really had no interest in "Finding Neverland", but found it to be a very enjoyable film. Perhaps this one would be also?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your into a lighthearted and fun movie than this one will do the trick. I did not care for Charley and the chocolate factory but this movie was enjoyable.


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

It was a decent movie. I was left wanting for more of an ending. It seems as if the ending was designed to allow (no, beg) for a sequel.

The image quality was very good. I was able to zoom the 2.35:1 to 1.69:1 to remove the (very annoying) black bars with only minimal image degradation at about a 7' seating distance.

-Chris


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Finally watched this,... much better than Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. Not up to Finding Neverland story wise, but I must admit it was a pretty good family film. I found it,... dare I say charming,... and amusing. Nice to find a film that exceeds your expectations once in a while.


----------

